# Testicles...



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

what type of meat would that be? I am at work at the moment and I can't search myself as testicles seem to be blocked! 

OM or MM or something else?


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

im blocking mine now, too.









to answer the question:

they are considered OM

100 grams of raw hog or cattle testicles contain the following: 3 grams fat, 375 mg cholesterol, 26 grams protein, 1 gram carbohydrate and 135 calories.


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

Darn! If only they were MM! Can get them for cheap and in bulk!


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

Rocky mountain oysters....


----------



## BigArn (Apr 23, 2009)

Man meat


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: RavenSophi Can get them for cheap and in bulk!


If anyone lived close enough to me, I could get them a hundred or more "pairs" of them for FREE every year when we cut the bull calves!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

They are slippery, slimy little things that feel like they are filled with jelly. My guys had some Buffalo testes last year and they liked them.

Wish someone here would give them away!


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: vomonyxhausRocky mountain oysters....


Yummmmm.... I wouldn't share with the dogs.


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ahlamarana
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: vomonyxhausRocky mountain oysters....
> ...


LOL when I first saw this I didnt see you quoted the oyster part and I kinda almost got sick. LOLOLOLOL

Too funny


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Slaen
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ahlamarana
> ...


Me too, lol!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Umm, gang? 'Rocky Mountain Oysters' is the more "acceptable" name for Beef Testicles.

It's the same thing!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I see men all over the board crossing their legs as they stumble into this thread


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangUmm, gang? 'Rocky Mountain Oysters' is the more "acceptable" name for Beef Testicles.
> 
> It's the same thing!!


OH! That's... weird.


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

I think they usually refer to Pigs Testicles a as RMO's; the Bulls are usually just called Bulls B_lls...









Andrew Zimmern swears they are the best...I would love to try some, but can't find any place to buy some. If I don't like 'em, I'll give 'em to the dog. Yep, I'l pretty much eat anything..at least once.


----------

